# Annual Outcast Speckled Trout Tourney



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????..guess Guess ill have to start hunting. Cant remember a winter (in like 20 years)where i wasnt obsessed with finding the "big" one. Anyone else missing this tourney?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will have the tournament in January. See my post.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

YA!...THANKS guys...been fishing out of habit


----------

